

Remote on/off switch for all apps on iOS devices - swhitman
http://www.wtae.com/news/local/allegheny/new-app-lets-parents-monitor-childrens-electronic-devices-remotely/-/10927008/21820200/-/gfquvjz/-/index.html

======
swhitman
My company AppCertain just released "Curfew Mode" yesterday. Would love any
and all feedback!

